# More eggs and veggies w/Q-view



## patcap (Sep 10, 2009)

Trying a few new things today. I am again smoking some eggs, but I have a lot of veggies I'm smoking as well.

I'm smoking a butternut squash, a couple of onions, two portabello mushrooms with chopped garlic on them, three heads of garlic, some zucchini, some red, yellow, and orange bell peppers, and a head of cauliflower. Just for S&G's I also cut an apple and a nectarine in half and I'm smoking them as an experiment. Below are the photos.







Smoking with pecan wood. I'll post more when they're done.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 10, 2009)

Well looks like a nice bit of experimenting you've got going on there.
I have done shrooms and a few other veggies before but never a nectarine, though I did once use an apple to hold my probe but didn't eat it since I figured after 12 hours in the smoker it was a bit over smoked.
Good luck.


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 10, 2009)

Good Luck for sure.  The cauliflower is the one I'm the most curious about.  Just seems like one of those things that I'd only like raw or steamed.  Looking forward to seeing the finished results and hearing your comments.


----------



## alx (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good.Nice looking veggies...


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great and colorful too...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 10, 2009)

You sure do have quite a load for experimenting going there Patcap. I to am looking forward to hear about the cabbage also but I do have wants for the squash, and the mushrooms, and the zuchinnis and I wish you would have thrown in a cabbage and then all my questions would have been answered. But good luck and I will definetly be stopping back soon.


----------



## patcap (Sep 10, 2009)

I realized that I didn't take any finished photos about the time I was vacuum sealing the food, so I don't have any further Q-view, but I will tell you my results.

The mushrooms were juicy and flavorful. They would have been better with a little olive oil and salt. The onions turned out fantastic. They were sweet and juicy. The bell peppers were very good. The zucchini did not turn out so well and neither did the cauliflower. I think it was a combination of three things. Too much smoke...for too long... and no olive oil/seasonings. The garlic was terrible. The cloves were like little very bitter rocks, I think for the same reasons stated above. I think the squash came out okay. I had a few problems with the smoke. I had a good thin blue smoke going and when I walked outside to check the temp. the smoke was white and billowy. I got it under control as soon as I could, but I think it added a little bitter flavor to the veggies, but not all of them. The eggs are fine too.

I'll be glad when I can use a little more oil in my cooking. I think it will make a huge difference not letting the veggies dry out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice assortment! I can tell you I really like smoked buttercup squash...delicious! That's a great way to find out what you want to try again in the future...just load 'er up on the works.

Zucs probably smoke up pretty fast, a large piece of Cauliflower may be OK for awhile...smaller would go fast.

Anyway, let us know your findings...I know what most of it is like but other's here may want to give it a try...I'm sure most, if not all will be quite tasty!

Thanks for sharing!

Edit: OOPS...I walked on your last post!

Eric


----------



## patcap (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot.  The nectarine and the apple were good.  I think a little less smoke would have been better, but they were still pretty good.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 11, 2009)

A very true saying around here with smoke...LESS IS MORE...mostly with the mild flavored foods and smaller pieces...finding the balancing point is the toughest part.

So, now you know, but that's all part of the learning...the fun part is this: you get to eat your mistakes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












for stepping out on a limb and swinging a big bat...alot of stuff on that smoke, so there's much to absorb and learn from it...good job!

Eric


----------



## captmoby (Sep 11, 2009)

Take a Cauliflower strip the leaves and core the stem but otherwise leave it intact.
Mix about a cup + of mayo ( I prefer miricle whip) with 2T mustard and cayane pepper or tobasco to taste. 
Boil the full head untill almost tender and drain.
Smear the mayo mix all through the cauliflower and cover the top like you were icing a cake. 
Put it in a decent round glass heat proof baking dish. 
Now mound a big, maybe 1 to 2 cups of shredded chedder chese on top.
Put it in the smoker untill the cheese melts down all over the head.
There you go. 
Cut it like you would a pie.
Looks good and tastes even better.

Captmoby


----------



## ronp (Sep 11, 2009)

That sounds great, thanks for the idea.


----------



## jarhead1963 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have done whole garlic. What you have to do is slice off the top,brush with evoo,and when the cloves start popping up out the top they are done. Mmmmm turns out nice and buttery smooth,takes the bite out.


----------



## patcap (Sep 12, 2009)

I just tried the squash tonight and I have to say I really liked it!!  It had just a mild smokey flavor and it was extrememly sweet.  I just added a little salt and pepper and ate it plain.  I would recommend trying it highly.


----------

